# No contact order



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello !
Just a quick question for information. If a family would like to make sure there is no
communication (phone calls, visits, emails, etc.) from another party in the same town, how does
that work? Does the police dept visit the other party with a notice?

Thanks !!


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

You need a good reason, i.e. legitimate harassment or fear of harm. An HPO or an RO, issued by the court, isn't to be taken lightly as it severely infringes on the defendant's liberties. Too often people seek these as a form of retribution, which should be criminal in and of itself. Nothing prohibits the other party from seeking the same against the plaintiff. Keep that in mind. As far as no communication, that means no contact. No phone calls, texts, letters, flowers, or third party contact. That means someone else, like the defendant's mother, can't call the plaintiff to tell them the defendant is sorry. All violations are arrestable. Don't know your circumstances, but don't be a dick. We have enough things to do besides serve orders and enforce them when they are bullshit. Oh yeah; just because someone says something you don't like doesn't mean it is harassment or a threat. Some people need to grow balls for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't answer the phone when he/she calls, call the police if he/she is knocking on your door & won't go away, and delete his/her e-mails.

Asked and answered.


----------

